

How to Design App Store Screenshots that Sell - jengordon
http://www.designboost.net/how-to-design-iphone-screenshots-that-sell/
Are your app store screenshots helping or hurting your iPhone or iPad app sales? In this post I'll talk about shoppers make buying decisions based on your screenshot images!
======
mik4el
Great to see a nice overview of best practise in app store screenshots. As an
app-developer I also would like to stress the benefit of good screenshots. To
add on these best practises I think you shouldn't do a real life example of
the app in use without having some serious equipment (camera/lightning) and
possibly "models". The author mentions to do this with care but my 2cents is
just don't do it. I've only seen a few decent tries on this and generally that
would be an app from a well-funded company that obviously spent a lot of
effort/cash on it. Those screens set the standard in that genre and for a
small developer to compete with that is not effective, do a digital less-is-
more screen with good copy instead.

~~~
jengordon
thanks for the comment I agree real-life shots can backfire (like the
fingernail problem) it's hard to illustrate use in such a small image.

